# d-bag on the river



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

while fishing the chagrin on saturday afternoon, i heard a few splashes about 50 yards down river from me that caught my attention. as i looked at what was happening, i saw a guy throwing decent sized rocks from shore out near where some waders were drifting there bait, right in the hole. i heard him shouting obscenities at the 2 fisherman, and he said he would "pull them out himself" and "throw rocks every 5 minutes until (they) leave" (not quite that nicely). this guy was going nuts, and i had been there for a few hours and hadnt noticed anything odd happen to make him do this. the 2 other fishermen didnt seem to be doing anything wrong, just wading like the 3 or 4 other people on that stretch of river. i felt for the 2 guys who seemed pretty young, and immediately left the spot. honestly i wouldve done the same thing, as the guy going crazy seemed insane and i wouldnt have messed with him either. just thought i'd post this as it pisses me off that d-bags like this are out on the rivers, causing other people to miss out on fishing because of it. i mean throwing rocks into a hole? seriously? that seems pretty elementary to me. the guy is clearly troubled, but its just anoying to see this happen to anyone. and if this guy is reading this, i hope im making my point as thats just unacceptable. sorry for the rant but i had to.. thanks
kast


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

kast, i was down at the chagrin at the same spot u were just a little bit upstream at another hole and saw the whole thing go down as well. The two young men came up to me and told me the story and it was unbelieveable. apparently the guy had been fishing there for a few hours and hadnt caught anything so he was probably pissed that these young guys were goin to "steel" his thunder (no pun intended) like u said its sad to see that we still got to put up with crazy people like that... if ur not catching anything move on to another spot, dont ruin it for others by throwing rocks.. thats ridiculous and it spooks the rest of the fish for the surrounding fishermen/women


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It takes all kinds of people to make this world go round. Me, personally, I am stubborn and have a short temper for people like that, so I would've probably found a way across the river to confront the rock-thrower head on. Not saying thats the thing to do, but that's just me. These guys probably did the right thing by leaving....There's plenty of other water to fish. But I'd be hard pressed not to do SOMETHING to stop someone from ruining my perfectly good time on the water.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Not saying thats the thing to do, but that's just me.


i completely agree with that, but you never know what that guys mental state is. me being only 16 and not knowing him i wouldnt have confronted him just because him being a lot older and crazier i dont know what he would do. the guy in my opinion should be put in a home or an institution of some sort, as theres no place for this not only in the river but anywhere in society. it's just completely unnecessary alltogether, at least talk like a human being without throwing rocks like a misguided pre-schooler. its upsetting to me that anyone would do this. shouting obscenities and what not is bad enough, but ruining a person's fishing spot while screaming like a crazed lunatic is mindblowing.
kast


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree Chrominator with the theory, but being right there and watching the thing unfold as i had been fishing there for 3 hours prior. the maniac was there and stopped fishing, but when he decided to start again he got a few snags i could tell. he was pissed off, and the bottom line was that the two other guys werent even in his spot. i dont know, its anyone's guess..
kast


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats crazy. there are plenty of holes to fish. if some moron throws rocks into my hole. I throw rocks back!! haha! I understand where chrominator is coming from tho. if those guys blatantly stole his spot while he was fishing it I could see why u could be that upset but if they didn't do that then I don't know what the heck is wrong with the guy. one time this guy was jumping round in the water and hitting the water with his rod and acting all crazy cause he said my buddy supposedly crossed the river too close to where the guy was fishing. it was a whole riflle down from him tho and a place where no fish even hold. lol. I showed up a lil late to witness the guy stompin around in the parking lot and getting in his car. what steelhead do to some people! haha.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Heres something that happened to my son in NY 2 years ago:

we were the first to arrive at our spot in the river before sun up, we started fishing around daylight and were catching alot of browns, my son and one of my buddies stayed there and me and 2 of my buddies went up river and crossed over and fished another stretch, now its about 10a.m. me and my buddies are walking down river to see how my son and buddy are doing ( now we are on the opposite side from son, he was 18 then) as were comming up to my son theres this guy yelling at my kid after my son landed a fish and was returning to his spot, this guy was saying my son was spooking the fish, this guy had just got there, he was yelling obscenties and everything, so i approached him and asked what his problem was, he then proceeded to yell at me, now my 2 buddies come over, my buddies are both 6ft 240lbs. and dont take kindly to ignorant people, so i tell him thats my son and we have been fishing here since daybreak so get over it and quit being a A-hole, after about 2 minutes of his attitude one of my buddies puts all his gear down and stands right in this guy face and says the following " you have 2 choices here , improve your attitude and quit messing with the kids or you can mess with me and go to the hospital", I know what your thinking this guy could be crazy but so is my buddy who was recently completed his Marine tour. A game warden comes out of no where and talks to this guy and i dont know what he told him, but this guy came back over to all us and appologized to us all and my son and all the guys around us, now i am not saying this is what you should do, but people shouldnt ruin your day just because they have a attitude, sometimes you have to stand your ground


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have just kept fishing the spot until the guy got tired. if he's that immature, like a child, if you just act like they are not there they give up in a bit. plus maybe you land a fish in his rock thrown pool and really piss him off
honestly though, why do people get all crazy about random things when fishing, there are almost always crowds, shouldnt you expect to see other people around "your spot", if someone crowds me in a spot that I'm not catching fish in I let them have the spot. Unless its a guy in a boat drifting right in front of you a dozen times.....then bring out the spoons lol


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

All the more reason why I carry a fillet knife, not to fillet fish, ward off a-holes. First of all, if you leave the spot you are fishing and come back hours afterwards, well, if someone is there, too bad, suck it up and move on. If someone crowds me in a place where I am fishing, I say hello first and see what kind of response you get. If it's a nice response, then fishing the hole is no problem, it works out. If it's a bad response or none at all, I give a nice warning after the first tangle, the next tangle, fillet knife comes out and I remove there gear, if they want it they can come and get it. That usually solves the problem the first time. There is close, and then there is too close. This idiot throwing the rocks into a hole that he left is just wrong.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

That sounds very familiar to a guy(not nameing any names)that fishes the Euclid creek quite often..After he was done fishing and had kept more then his limit this maniac threw rocks in the water just so nobody else could catch em...This is the same guy who use to go around the Euclid and Chagrin in a intertube or something like that with a motor and a steel net wher he would practicly kill 50-75 steelhead a night!!!!I wonder if this is the same guy????probably!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

salmon king said:


> That sounds very familiar to a guy(not nameing any names)that fishes the Euclid creek quite often..After he was done fishing and had kept more then his limit this maniac threw rocks in the water just so nobody else could catch em...This is the same guy who use to go around the Euclid and Chagrin in a intertube or something like that with a motor and a steel net wher he would practicly kill 50-75 steelhead a night!!!!I wonder if this is the same guy????probably!!!!


what the hell is wrong with that guy! that guy should be in a padded cell asap! not just cause hes crazy but for his own protection!!! cause if any of us steelheaders seen him doing that hes a dead man!!!


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

This happens to me on the rocky river more than I'd even like to say. Not done by crazy people but kids. Like 12-16 year old kids. I politely ask them to move away and throw rocks because they have as much right to be there as i have...but when they are doing it just to be jerks...I start throwing rocks back.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

A post on another website from the guy who was throwing the rocks...From the posts I've seen I think he's a big jerk.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

is there a way you can post a link to the website. i wanna see what this guy is saying


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Lakes Fishing Forum...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like he needed some one to play crack the whip on him -
with a 9wt fly rod and a few split shot. . . .


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

im having trouble finding this post on Great Lakes Forum... any help?


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds to me like this guy needs to be reported to the ODNR for poaching, along with the local authorities. If anyone see's this guy, make sure you get his license plate number and if possible some video. The phones of today are a great tool when it comes to video.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey thats my forum? what the heck! let me go look! I didn't see any posts??
ps. I just looked and the only post I found that could be it was posted was from october 20th. thats like a month ago. so I pmed the guy and asked him if he did this the other day and he says that it was not him that did this at all and that this is a case of mistaken identity. he said he was out fishing with Jarrod, another member from my forum the day of this incident and never threw any rocks at all. says he only lost his cool that one day a month ago cause the river was empty but some guy came up out of nowhere and started running his float a foot behind his so he confronted him about it the guy said its just like following behind u in a car or sumthing of that nature. so he said they started arguing and he tossed rocks into the water and left. he said he isn't really usually like that and that he just lost his cool that day cause he thought it was very rude.. hope this info helps out. sounds like a case of mistaken identity tho?? I don't think this guy is the same guy that did this the other day..


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

i know that wasnt me 


eat rocks crazy guy on the river


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Huron River Dan said:


> Great Lakes Fishing Forum...


whats his username...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Kastmaster93 said:


> whats his username...


its not the same guy kastmaster. its all a big misunderstanding I believe.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

salmon king said:


> That sounds very familiar to a guy(not nameing any names)that fishes the Euclid creek quite often..After he was done fishing and had kept more then his limit this maniac threw rocks in the water just so nobody else could catch em...This is the same guy who use to go around the Euclid and Chagrin in a intertube or something like that with a motor and a steel net wher he would practicly kill 50-75 steelhead a night!!!!I wonder if this is the same guy????probably!!!!


i know that @$$**** he was throwin logs in the water at me in euclid creek when was standing on my aunts property. i told him id call the cops if he threw anything else, he proceeded while i called the fuzz, they cuffed him and took him out bc he was resisting arrest.. hah


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

RockyRiverRay said:


> i know that @$$**** he was throwin logs in the water at me in euclid creek when was standing on my aunts property. i told him id call the cops if he threw anything else, he proceeded while i called the fuzz, they cuffed him and took him out bc he was resisting arrest.. hah


why is this guy so against people fishing for steelhead? is he mental or sumthing? why would u go kill all the fish and everything???


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems he has a few screws loose. But people throwing rocks seems to happen to me at least weekly, not angry people, but kids and their parents who don't know how to walk 20 steps down the river. I can't tell you how many times some dad shows their kids how to skip rocks right over my hole...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Sounds like he needed some one to play crack the whip on him -
> with a 9wt fly rod and a few split shot. . . .


 Amen to that brother I've got a reddington crosswater that should do the trick LOL!!!!


----------

